# Solved: Flower Power iMac?



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Has anybody had any experience of using one of these and, if so, what was good or bad about it?

I have often thought that I would like to try a Mac and now my son has the chance to bid for a second hand one that his employers no longer need. It is the 600 model, with 256MB of PC 133 SDRAM and a CD R/W. There is no information about HDD size, but I understand that they came with a 40GB one when first introduced. To avoid any embarrassing leakage of files, the HDD will be replaced with a new one before sale.

All the software bought with the computer is included, (Software Install), as is Software Restore (a restore disk?), games, iMovie 2, Apple Hardware Test (whatever that is) and Formac (some drivers and the Manual?). Also included is something described as 'a silver coloured box which can be plugged in for use with a digital camcorder for editing'. This has never been used so that's why they don't know exactly what it does!

My son will be looking at this computer tomorrow and I have told him to make a note of all the labels and serial numbers he sees, so that we can get a better idea of what exactly is on offer here.

If anybody in the UK has even a vague idea what the current value of this kit might be that would be a help. This auction is a closed one in that only staff members can bid so, unless there is a diehard Mac enthusiast there, we might pick this up for silly money. I have no idea if a reserve has been placed on it.


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

We had a bunch in my company that we sold to employees for $50.00. Actually, we never even charged them as I recall, but a value on them meant no one would take one for a doorstop.

I wouldn't pay more than $100.00 tops. With the new Mac Mini's available and a whole lot faster, it'd be buying very old technology for too much.

Just my 2 cents.

John


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Interesting response! $100 would be about £50 which is the maximum I would have offered anyway.

If we did buy it, it would actually be a high tech upgrade, compared to our current Win 98 with 450Mhz CPU, 128 MB PC100 RAM, 12 GB HDD, CD ROM and floppy drive!.


----------



## emoxley (Jan 6, 2004)

I agree with the money amount.
I hope you get it. Should be a great little machine. Just slow, by today's standards, but still not TOO slow. Would make a very nice internet machine. Older versions of Adobe Illustrator and Photoshop will do good on it, if you're into the graphics programs. Will play a few older games too.
Good luck! Let us know how it goes?


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Thanks for your response.

As you can see from the spec. of our current PC, I would expect the Mac to feel as though it is faster!. 

If we get it, and I can get my addled old brain around the differences in the OS, I would like to use the Mac online instead of the PC. This would obviously need some research as to whether I could use my NOD32 (without having to buy a new licence for the Mac version). 

Do you know which firewalls work on the Mac?. I know that there is a Mac version of Opera and probably of Firefox. The next question then would be whether I would need any of the other security programs I currently use to protect the PC, I assume not.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Nope, really no need for much security unless you're running a server.


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

You have to remember, that while Mac's are not unaffected by the bad guys out there, some things do exist.
You weight the risks againt the cost of the protection.

Out of the 70 something thousand known viruses that, <let's use Symantec>, lists, there are only a handful that can even affect a Mac, and most of those are tied to the Microsoft office products.
So if you run Open Source office suite < Neo/J is what I use, openoffice.org >, the Apple email and browser apps, you are almost bulletproof. Note....I said almost.

As the Mac population continues to grow, I am sure the &$*#%&@'s of the world will start to take notice, but also remember, OS X is basically a UNIX box, so still very safe.

Good luck with your new Mac.

John


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I was aware of the UNIX type features in Mac software as I occasionally visit the Rixstep site and read their newsletter, so I could hardly not know!

I do have Open Office on a CD so, if the Apple browser and email software run OK, there may not be much more needed to get started.

Whether or not we get the chance to try is still uncertain. The auction appears to be a 'blind' or 'Dutch' auction, where you make bids without knowing what the others bids are. 

We are waiting to find out if the bids have exceeded £50 yet and, if they have, we must decide how much higher to go, if at all.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You will want to use the NeoOffice.org version of OpenOffice if the Mac is running OS X.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

I agree with everyone---any thing over 50 pounds is a rip off but people are generally so stupid, someone will probably end up paying that amount. I would save up for the mini---run the most current OS and have yourself a grand old time.


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

I agree.

The Flower Power imacs, < and dalmations, and all the other cutsie ones > are nice but you are still buying a system that WAS hot several years ago. The graphics are low, the memory and HD space are low and the processor speed is slow.

If ya pick it up for a song, great, as a second system maybe, but I have been buying Mini's with BT and wireless, along with a 17" monitor, and wireless keyboard and mouse for half the cost of the new G5 imacs.

My boss is happy, everyone thinks they are the cutest thing, and they are faster than the "floating panel" imacs we were buying.

BTW, as someone who was up at 5:00 AM yesterday, California time, and had 2 teenagers who simply HAD to have the new Harry Potter just after midnight last night...... a sleepy Happy Harry Potter Day to you all. 

John


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

My 21 year old had it pre-ordered and it arrived at 7am BST (didn't wake me though!). As my daughter is currently unwell with a throat infection, her 25 year old brother is reading it, apparently determined to finish it in one session.

I tried reading one of the earlier ones and gave up after a few pages. Obviously, it's an age thing!


----------



## Nytemagik (May 3, 2005)

The 16 year old daughter, never slept last nyte and at last count had hit page 500 out of 672.

Can you say obsessed.....I knew you could.

What the hell.....better than drugs!

John


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Just in case anybody is holding their breath for the outcome of this saga, the bidding reached £70 so my son dropped out. It's a pity, because I really would like to get away from the endless patching of Windows and updating of the security progs necessary to protect it!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Then switch to Linux, no new hardware required.


----------

